# t6 or t5



## cauxin (Jan 2, 2009)

i just bought a t6 Odyssea 4x54w 48' for 175 plus tax. i was wondering if its a good idea or not. Should i wait and buy a t5 marineland 4x54w 48' for 200 without tax? Give me some ideas guys...


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

If nothing else, you will have a much greater availability and selection of bulbs if you use a t5 fixture.


----------

